# Liquid nicotine and the diy juice steeping process.



## fbb1964 (28/8/20)

Hi I had a look around the forum and couldn't find advice on this specific question. When making your diy juice mix does the actual addition of nic to your completed mix change or influence the final steeped flavour or taste. I have always just done mixes using commercial nic juice premix bottles into my own mix and steep it. What I want to do is do small mix just using pgvg and concentrates and steep it. Then add nic when I decide to use it. I use only 100mg 100% PG freebase or salt nic. All my nic is stored in freezer and all juices stored and steeped in cool dark cupboard. If I like it do bigger batch say 500ml and steep. I can then do say 50ml smaller bottles from big batch and add nic if and when required. Steep again after nic added? I prefer doing a batch for say 3+ months at a time and then mix again.

Any advice will be much appreciated thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## takatatak (28/8/20)

Hey @fbb1964 

Short answer... Yes!

There are 2 camps regarding this topic though... Some people prefer steeping without nic and then adding nic when the steep is done. Other people insist that the nic affects the taste and needs to steep as well so they add it from the get-go.

The strength of the mix and the quality of the nicotine are major determining factors regarding smoothness and taste. Good nicotine shouldn't affect the taste or smoothness of the juice negatively to begin with but adding 24mg freebase to anything is understandably going to make a noticeable change.

If you're planning on mixing large batches, then mixing without nic to avoid oxidation might be beneficial. Sometimes nic that's starting to oxidise can taste good in the beginning but becomes harsh after steeping. If you go this route then it would be good off the shake after adding nicotine but you will probably experience it getting a bit smoother over the course of a few days.

On the other hand, commercial e-liquids are typically mixed in batches and considering they can last 1-2+ years in the correct storage conditions, you shouldn't have issues with nicotine oxidising over a few months in your cool dark cupboard provided your nicotine is nice and clear.

With 3 vapers tapping into the supply, my juices very seldom make it past 2 months so I personally mix with the nic included.

I know this isn't really a conclusive answer but hopefully it provides some insight...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (28/8/20)

Thank you much appreciated..

Reactions: Like 2


----------

